# Anyone have any unusual working dogs?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm curious about Great Danes doing Schutzhund. Anyone seen this? Any other breeds, I definitely want to hear about too!!!! :wink:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

It would be difficult to count all the Rottweilers we have titled in our club. Several Dobermans a Dutch Shepherd some Mal's a Airedale. 
There was a guy who came down from Canada to attend school here who had Bouvier's who trained with us for a winter who went on to be very successful with his dog back in Canada though he didn't title it through our club. A couple of pit bulls there is a guy now who has some sort of a mastiff breed I cant think of the name of it off hand it's still a pup but looks like it may have some spark we will see.
And well over a hundred of the working line German Shepherd dogs even a couple of decent show line dog's.
Not sure the Dain is capable of the pray aggression we require for Schutzhund we quit teasing dogs to make them bite decades ago there to big anyway how much gas would be left after running 6 blinds.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

I think I've read of a couple of GDs being titled but it was in Germany and it was a loong time ago. Our TD said he worked one in a trial back in the day (90s?), and it came off the sleeve w/the first stick hit.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I've seen several Dutch Mals that look like Danes, does that count?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We had a nice little ACD at club 4-5 yrs back. Lots of potential but never got beyond a really nice BH. The handler fell in love with a stripper and we never saw him again.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> We had a nice little ACD at club 4-5 yrs back. Lots of potential but never got beyond a really nice BH. The handler fell in love with a stripper and we never saw him again.


I guess he got hung up on the "BH" 

   






PS BH is "Büstenhalter" in German = "Bra"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I guess he got hung up on the "BH"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall ever seeing her wear one. :-o 
Did I say that with my outloud voice? 8-[ 8-[ :grin:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

OK - Tit for tat


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

A great dane was one of the first dogs to title in DVG here if my brain still works right. He may have been the first, and I think it was a Sch 1

Plenty of gas to run the blinds.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> I'm curious about Great Danes doing Schutzhund. Anyone seen this? Any other breeds, I definitely want to hear about too!!!! :wink:


Yes, I met one years ago when I went to do protection work with my Briard. The helper wasn't very tall and the Great Dane lumbered over to him and in stand packed the sleeve also in slow motion.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The TD of the very first French Ring club I joined had a background in Schutzhund and had titled a Great Dane to a SchI. He quit doing Sch with the dog after the 1 though, said it was to dangerous. When the dog launched on the courage test because of his size he was basically come at the helpers at face height. I never saw the dog, but it sounded like it was a good one. We also had 2 Great Danes in the protection dog program I originally start training bitework with. Buddy and ?? Can't remember the second ones name off hand, he was a Boston with cropped ears, Buddy was all black with natural ears. Both worked very well. Lot of dog to handle though in civil agitation since Buddy was just under 200 lbs and the other one was just over 200. They were both quite fast to. They didn't look like it, they looked like they were just kind of wandering down the field, but it was their stride, because it was so long they only took 3 strides for every 5-6 of the other dogs. I think I have video of them working somewhere at home, I'll have to see if I can dig it out one of these days.

We had quite a few "off" breeds in that program. Great Dane, Boxer, Dogo, Lab, Chessie, Dalmation, German Shorthair Pointer, and of course Dobes, Rotts, GSD, APBT. Even tried Greyhounds thinking they would be great exercise buddies (they were), but they wouldn't do the protection part of it.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Years ago, I saw one of these dogs get his SchH 3 (working trials: tracking, square search, obedience and protection):

http://www.entlebucher.org/

One of my neighbours breeds them - he is a horseman and has stables. These dogs are lively, healthy and stalwart. 

Strangely enough, they are not so popular as middle sized house dogs. Why, I don't know. They seem to have good characters, are not jittery - love working - love walking - you name it - the ideal house dog??

Maybe they're more popular in the US??


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I guess he got hung up on the "BH"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I thought you meant the pronunciation for the stripper: BH = Beee Aaaatch (aka bitch).


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Well there are APT with Sch titles and one actually came in first place at the DVG nationals. Theres an AB that did well at the AWDF trial. There are Cane Corso with Schutzhund II titles and from what I understand in parts of Europe there are some with IPO III titles and some placed. Heres a video I had found before when I was researching the breed http://videa.hu/videok/allatok/kratosz-kreta-ipo-1.-cane-corso-kutya-pQU5O0rD3NDAFkMM . Also there are Presa Canario that have done well in Schutzhund.

Here is a video of the AWF with a Pitbull competing.

Of course I do not consider Mals, Dutchie, Bouvier, Giant Schnauzer, Doberman and Rottweiler to be out of their element on the Schutzhund field. They have been competing for years in working dog sports. 

As for a Great Dane they are so big I guess the decoy would have to keep the sleeve up high:wink: .

Here is a Jack Russell Terrier doing Schutzhund http://www.metacafe.com/watch/983079/schutzhund_with_a_jack_russell/ :-k


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I tested a young huge harlequin male once and he had good aggression. I could've easily developed him but the owner never pursued it. The dog had incredible strength and completely oblivious to corrections with a chain or prong collar. The owner brought him in because he could not make him do anything. Neither could I during that one session. But yeah good potential for protection work and for sure SCH. Another smaller blue dane that the owner wanted to do protection with I tried real hard but he had nothing I could work with.


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood (Oct 31, 2008)

I dabbled around in SchH with my Border Collie. He actually wasn't half bad!


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Mike Jones said:


> Well there are APT with Sch titles and one actually came in first place at the DVG nationals. Theres an AB that did well at the AWDF trial. There are Cane Corso with Schutzhund II titles and from what I understand in parts of Europe there are some with IPO III titles and some placed. Heres a video I had found before when I was researching the breed http://videa.hu/videok/allatok/kratosz-kreta-ipo-1.-cane-corso-kutya-pQU5O0rD3NDAFkMM . Also there are Presa Canario that have done well in Schutzhund.
> 
> Here is a video of the AWF with a Pitbull competing.
> 
> ...


I forgot to attach the video of the Pitbull at the 2004 AWDF trial : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e5cS0CxjBs&feature=PlayList&p=DC4679FF4B0C2D34&playnext=1&index=5

There were some other breeds as well. I think one looked like an American Bulldog.


----------



## Peggy Shaver (Jun 28, 2008)

This may not be what you had in mind when you asked this question.... 

He doesn't do protection but my little aussie mix has his FH. He doesn't exactly fit in when we go to Schutzhund trials but that doesn't stop us.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2288961030043162977vhMPzO?vhost=pets

Peggy


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a bull terrier (not a pit) that I've taken to our MR club. He loves the bite work but the OB is damn near imposible. He looks so funny with his dome shape head running down the field to the decoy. He's jokingly called the chupacabra....


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Our Dane has a decent amount of prey drive and likes the tug but we haven't been able to get her beyond that. She's too much of a lover! 

They cover HUGE amounts of ground and it looks like they are hardly moving, like they are loping along, but their stride is probably 8-9 feet. They don't corner well but on a straight run I'd put her up against any GSD sized dog and she'd win. One day my wife and I counted, it took her 7 strides to cross the side of our yard from the shed to the gate, which is about 60'


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Beagle/BC/Heeler mix for schH, I believe this qualifies.
Beagle for tracking, BC for ob, and Heeler for protection. Works out nice. (heh!) 
He is a little spitfire though...his focus gets off a bit and his confidence outside the house waivers. But maybe he's playing off me? Lol. He's fun to work with for sure.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

There's a Kelpie in our club going for her Sch1 in April. Friendly little thing and doing quite well.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

When scrolling through the SDA website I saw this pic of a JRT doing their P-1 test.










Here's the website link:

http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/GeneralInfo/SDAexplanation.html


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

In just about five months I will add two "unusual working dogs" to my family. The mother is a MalinCollie (Malinois x Border Collie) named Ambush whose father Cappuchino (BC) is one of the Dock Dogs world record holders. The sire is a Border Terrier. This litter is being bred by Blue Cedar Sport Dogs in Nevada. They specialize in custom "mixed" breeds for flyball, agility and frisbee. 

http://bcsportdogs.com/

In addition to everything I already do with my dogs, I am planning to train these two for detection.

Mother of sire:









Brother to dam:


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I have an AB pup (nearly 8 months old) that is my Mondio prospect. So far so good, I just have to get my butt down to Cali and see what everyone else thinks! He is from strong working lines in the AB world and is quite a pup! His ped http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/american_bulldog/pedigree/657631.html


----------

